# Dish Hopper with Netflix App!



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just noticed the other day that Dish added the Netflix app to there hopper. Anyone know if they will be pushing 4k feed?


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Correct, the Netflix app is available on the Hopper with Sling but not the original Hopper.

Haven't heard anything regarding Netflix 4k but they announced this at CES.

http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/05/dish-network-4k-joey/


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I did the free trial for Netflix and I get a great pic but I can only get stereo audio because Dish is not licensed to decode DD+ which is what Netflix uses. I figured I would just stream through my Oppo but my BDP-93 has the old Netflix app and cannot be upgraded. :rolleyesno: I called Oppo and they said that only the 103 or 105 can upgrade apps and they have no plans on doing a firmware upgrade to allow any player below the 103 to upgrade apps. I am pretty disappointed in Oppo for not doing this. I think a $500 player should be able to do this. So until Dish gets the ability to decode dd+ I am SOOL unless I buy another source that can.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

tcarcio said:


> I did the free trial for Netflix and I get a great pic but I can only get stereo audio because Dish is not licensed to decode DD+ which is what Netflix uses. I figured I would just stream through my Oppo but my BDP-93 has the old Netflix app and cannot be upgraded. :rolleyesno: I called Oppo and they said that only the 103 or 105 can upgrade apps and they have no plans on doing a firmware upgrade to allow any player below the 103 to upgrade apps. I am pretty disappointed in Oppo for not doing this. I think a $500 player should be able to do this. So until Dish gets the ability to decode dd+ I am SOOL unless I buy another source that can.


Interesting. I play netflix through my PS4, I think I will log in through the Hopper and check it out. Let you know what happens.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great. If it is like mine it will default to PLII movie and I really don't care for matrixed surround sound.


----------

